# Nuforce Icon mobile is worthless.



## zc796

I just got it and I use it with my itouch and Westone UM1.

 I personally think it is quite worthless.

 What are other owners opinions?


----------



## mvw2

If it made no difference, then it's doing its job well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The difference comes from a need...a need for more wattage then previously existed.

 You _assumed_ you needed more power. Upon use and hearing no discernable difference, you verify that you do not need more power on tap. Now unfortunately, you spent $100 that you did not need to spend...right now. However, you may find the amp useful later on when you do eventually run a headphone that does ask for more wattage the the itouch provides. It may just be that the itouch actually outputs a sizable amount of wattage itself and has little need for an additional amp source. You may very well find that other portable devices offer less wattage on their own and will have a higher need for external amperage.

 If the NuForce can operate and not change the sound in a noticeable way, it is doing its job well. This means it does not color the sound or introduce any unwanted information(noise). This is good.

 My brother owns one. It works well. It does its job on devices and hardware that require it.


----------



## tstarn06

I sold mine in a week. Better amp values out there, including the $22 E5. It does have a DAC, but I never used that. For another $50 you can get the amazing Amp3, from Whiplash Audio. It a far superior portable amp, plus it has 4GB of onboard memory, so it's an audiophile level player as well. Also a micro SDHC card slot (up to 8GB). Check it out in the portable source gear forum.


----------



## k1ite

I thought the same when I first purchased the Icon but when I used my PK1's and G1A, it really showed me what an amp can do. Yes you don't get as much bass as let's say an E5 but being able to actually use it as a DAC for my mac makes it worth the money spent on it. moving onward to a Ibasso D10 now but the memories that I had with this amp made me enjoy music much more now.


----------



## zc796

do you mean that if I use a headpone with higher impedance I could find a more obvious difference?


----------



## davidhunternyc

I like the title of your thread. It is quite funny. Sorry about the Nuforce amp though.


----------



## myk7000

i enjoyed it thoroughly and thought it was excellent for the price


----------



## mark2410

ive got an icon mobile and one or two IEM's. it definetly works.

 some dont change much, some dont really like it much and some love it.

 i do wish it had a bass boost button for the RE-0 and ety's though


----------



## ClieOS

Wrote this a while back, but I think the point is still valid.
  Quote:


 ...Many of you just want to get an amp because you got advice somewhere from someone who claims that portable amp is the best thing that happens in the portable player's world and you are not hearing high quality music unless you put an amp to the back of your portable player. What actually is closer to the truth is, amplifier is one of those thing that generally add very little value to the overall sound... You should consider an amp when you know your headphone is difficult to drive (which will benefit most from amping), or else the return will not be as dramatic as you wish it to be.


----------



## Mr C

What happened to gather info before you throw cash out the window?


----------



## zc796

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *myk7000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i enjoyed it thoroughly and thought it was excellent for the price_

 

Hi, what is your headphone?


----------



## zc796

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happened to gather info before you throw cash out the window?_

 

Hi, thanks. I own a grado sr80. I think icon mobile improve the quality using sr80 a little bit, at least much more than that with UM1. It is just as a rookie, I used to think this amp should improve the quality even with a low resistance earphone.


----------



## TheMaestro335

The Icon mobile only works with IEMs that have heavy Bottom end. I use this amp with my Monster Turbines, and AQ is great. If I use this amp with my Phonaks, the sound is weak. Also keep in mind that this Amp needs several hundred hours to breakin properly.


----------



## bakhtiar

Icon Mobile has a 'forward' with slightly lack of bottom end sound signature, and IMHO, the synergy with mid+high oriented IEMs are not that good. But, there are slight improvements, and maybe you need some times to adapt to it. 

 Please refer to Headphonesaddict's reviews for better understanding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/u...ce-xm5-306883/

 TQ.


----------



## selkin

so do u use it with LOD or not ?


----------



## selkin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *selkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so do u use it with LOD or not ?_

 

this goes to the OP


----------



## RASeymour

Worthless? No. Disappointing? Yes. Bad battery issues. Works OK as a DAC. Again see HA's notes to that effect.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

yeah, it's not great, but it is fine. I get most of my use out of it VOIP with the NE7Ms. Since this saves me from paying for phone calls, I got my money's worth.


----------



## zc796

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *selkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so do u use it with LOD or not ?_

 

What is LOD?I am a rookie.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zc796* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is LOD?I am a rookie._

 

Line-Out Dock. You use a special cable that goes from the bottom of the iPhone to the amp input to give you a cleaner signal. What you're doing right now is double amping, and out of the mediocre headphone jack, no less.


----------



## zc796

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zc796* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is LOD?I am a rookie._

 

without LOD. is the difference obvious?


----------



## KONAKONA

I think it might be my usb cable or computer but as a DAC it produces huge amounts of unwanted sound on my speaker setup. It seems to help slightly on my portable setup with my KSC 75s, but I doubt they would help any with my brighter, easier to drive cans.

 Better than my E5, but still leaves much to be desired. I probably need a non-portable amp for that though.


----------



## Kobra

I have the Icon Mobile, using daily with both my MacBook Pro and my iPhone 3GS. It definitely adds something good to my mix. It's fairly neutral to my ears and doesn't color the sound, it's much quieter than the headphone jack on the MBP (better and more silent background) and I think it adds top end to my Klipsch S4i.

 To me, it was $99 well spent!


----------



## mxporkchop

I recently bought the Icon Mobile with modest expectations. I agree with some observers in other posts that it tends to be bright. Pairing it with my SR80, I noticed a slight exaggeration of the mids and highs. I have yet to try it with my Ety ER6i. Since the Ety seems to have an amplified bass response, I'm hoping to get a flatter response when use it with the Icon Mobile. Has anyone tried this pairing before?


----------



## baka1969

I think the Icon Mobile is a solid value if you need the DAC or the size appeals to you. Even though it leans more on the aggressive side of neutral, I think it deserves a look if you're looking for a versatile system for under $100.


----------



## mxporkchop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *baka1969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the Icon Mobile is a solid value if you need the DAC or the size appeals to you. Even though it leans more on the aggressive side of neutral, I think it deserves a look if you're looking for a versatile system for under $100._

 

I agree. It's quite a good value. I like that they have two outputs and that one of them is 4-pin so it allows for a mic/headset to be used for VOIP applications.


----------



## disposition2

I've had mine about a week and while it's not groundbreaking by any means, I am enjoying it. I use it as my DAC at work and will use it as a DAC on my laptop. I use it to push Audeo PFE and Alessandro MS1, it seems to pick up the little sounds in my music with both phones. As far as pushing music from my Fuze, it does the trick. For the price and a first time amp (I thought about the E5, but really wanted a DAC) I have no real complaints thus far.


----------



## nkk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mxporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently bought the Icon Mobile with modest expectations. I agree with some observers in other posts that it tends to be bright. Pairing it with my SR80, I noticed a slight exaggeration of the mids and highs. I have yet to try it with my Ety ER6i. *Since the Ety seems to have an amplified bass response*, I'm hoping to get a flatter response when use it with the Icon Mobile. Has anyone tried this pairing before?_

 

I'm sorry, did I read that correctly?

 -Nkk


----------



## rawrster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mxporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently bought the Icon Mobile with modest expectations. I agree with some observers in other posts that it tends to be bright. Pairing it with my SR80, I noticed a slight exaggeration of the mids and highs. I have yet to try it with my Ety ER6i. Since the Ety seems to have an amplified bass response, I'm hoping to get a flatter response when use it with the Icon Mobile. Has anyone tried this pairing before?_

 

wow..this is the first time ive ever heard anyone describe the ER6i as having a amplified bass response. Most of the time it no bass, thin bass, etc. Maybe comparing it to an ER6 it has more bass? dunno how to respond to this actually lol


----------



## Redcarmoose

I hope this does not seem like it is too far off subject. I purchased the Icon home USB and Nuforce has really made a nice add to my audiophile life. It does everything I was expecting and more. I hope anyone who reads about the moble here does not write off Nuforce as a whole. Even as system synergy holds the keys to a happy purchase, I purchased the Icon home unit on a whim and have been in shock hearing the sound it puts out for the money.


----------



## nickbentley

How would it do on the Monster Turbine Pro Copper


----------



## Mad Max

Should be good.


----------



## audiomonkeyuk

I just bought one of these - new to IEM and especially headphone amps/DAC's - waiting to receive it and try with UE SuperFi 5 Pro (also not got yet!) and hopefully UE TripleFi 10's (hoping to buy soon!!) - after trying the IEM's first.
   
  Into HIFI and like neutral/flat sound.  Hoping from reading some of these posts etc these matches may be OK?
   
  Will be used with iPod 80GB Classic and the icon mobile connected by Line Out from iPod
   
  Hope i can post some results soon once I finally got the stuff in my grasps!!


----------



## xnor

Yes, I'd say it's worthless in terms of hi-fi.
   

   
   
  And the usb performance is a joke.
   
  => Try and measure before you buy and ignore the hype.


----------



## wind016

The Nuforce Mobile is a great investment. I've used it for 3 years already. There is a slight congestion around 4k frequency that can be adjusted. It works well for iems and other portable headphones. It doesn't get affected too much by cell phones. It is also very quiet and is a great solution to stop the annoying computer hissing.


----------



## roker

The DAC is nice sounding, definitely an improvement over the computer's inbuilt soundboard.  I prefer it over the uDac (1st ver).
   
  13 hours is a good battery life.  Seriously, that'll get anyone through a few days and who listens to music for 13 hours straight anyway?
   
  It's versatile, meaning I can use it for my videogame systems, computers, and if I wanted to, my iPhone.  In fact, I like that I can use it through USB on my computer, and have it use the mic capabilities of my NE-7M for video chatting.  Not many (if any?) portable DAC/Amps have that ability.
   
  I will say that the sound out of my iPhone is merely OK, nothing great or groundbreaking.  It sounds better through my computer because of the better DAC through USB, then again, my D2000s sound like crap without an amp on the iPhone.  The inbuilt amp isn't powerful enough.  I think it all comes down to headphones you use.
   
  I can properly use my D2000s everywhere now without having to lug around my Little Dot I+ to power them sufficiently.  I can use them at my computer when I don't feel like firing up my desktop setup.  I can plug my Xbox 360's audio output into it when I want some privacy in the morning (likewise on my Dreamcast and TV).  
   
  I think everyone's experience will vary depending on what they want to use it for and for what headphones they want to use it for.  But for my needs, it's a great fit.


----------



## audiomonkeyuk

Glad to hear there ARE some positive results from this amp/dac.  Worried at first (as a newbie to IEM"S and especially Amps for them) as reading some of these posts AFTER I had just purchased one online - Before that I had read good stuff!!
   
  With more experience with HiFi - I know all too well that little changes in system can make big difference - so I duuno why I worried at first!!  Guess coz this stuff is new to me.
   
  As it will be my first amp along with the UE's (SF5 Pro & TF10's- hopefully receiving soon) are my firsts of IEM's, I'm looking forward to what I will hear.  These are mainly for when I am away from home with work (which is several times a month - and sometimes the majority of the month) so will be used with an iPod and Advent 4213 Netbook (mainly the iPod) - when out and about or late night in hotel room when speakers are too loud!! (Just mod. some portable USB Trust speakers with replacing majority of cabinet with 12mm MDF - better sound all round!!- got some pics i was gonna post on here - somewhere if can find right/suitable place to post).
   
  Anyway - hopefully will find this thread title busted........


----------



## roker

Quote: 





audiomonkeyuk said:


> Glad to hear there ARE some positive results from this amp/dac.  Worried at first (as a newbie to IEM"S and especially Amps for them) as reading some of these posts AFTER I had just purchased one online - Before that I had read good stuff!!
> 
> With more experience with HiFi - I know all too well that little changes in system can make big difference - so I duuno why I worried at first!!  Guess coz this stuff is new to me.
> 
> ...


 

 post your impressions when you get them.


----------



## audiomonkeyuk

will do roker......


----------



## CEE TEE

I just got mine..we'll see!!


----------



## Jjlamz

I've been using my nufoce icon mobile for about 3-4 weeks now and have found it a good product for my need, but to be honest not the best match with my K701's.  As most have stated the icon mobile is a bit light on bass and as such not a good match the the already bass light k701's.  The "mobile" should work much better with iem's or smaller portable headphones.  (the amp is marketed as a portable amp anyways). I have found that used only as an amp, it doesn't make much difference with the k701, but when used with a line out dock from my iphone, i noticed a huge improvement in sound quality.  I also use the Usb DAC from my macbook pro and am enjoying it. 
   
  If you are using an ipod/iphone make sure to get a LOD (line out dock) to get the most out of it.
  Don't use it with full size phone's (obviously) I only have my k701's at the moment so nothing else to try with.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

I find it helps my iPod Video with impdance that is way above AND below 32ohms. It made little difference with my SR225 (except of course when also using hte DAC with my laptop), but it reigned in the flabby and painful bass on my JLabs J3* and tried the HD600 just for the heck of it, and it cleaned up the sound.** I still say keep it, you never know when you might have to use portable headphones that need more current than the Touch. I almost sold mine too, was using a Zen 16gb at the time and the Mobile was only great for the K66. Then I got an iPod Video for $30 plus I bought a new battery for it, and this cleans up the sound a lot.
   
   
  *when over 60% volume straight out the iPod)
 **Straight out of hte iPod, HD600 only does vocal-centric audiophile recordings. Everything else has almost no dynamics and sound is grainy at high volumes.
  
  Quote: 





zc796 said:


> do you mean that if I use a headpone with higher impedance I could find a more obvious difference?


----------



## CEE TEE

Not returning mine, it is small + affordable + helps the work PC out with Amp/DAC + tames the IE8 bass. Two people at work (my unofficial focus group) saw a positive difference with their PK3's. I really believe that you have to temper expectations with amps hitting you over the head with "wow." Maybe a step to a desktop amp will be able to do that for me, but so far it seems pretty subtle to me (with limited experience) and it is going to take more experience and training for me to appreciate the differences between amps as much as between phones and sources. But...there do seem to be differences.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Not returning mine, it is small + affordable + helps the work PC out with Amp/DAC + tames the IE8 bass. Two people at work (my unofficial focus group) saw a positive difference with their PK3's. I really believe that you have to temper expectations with amps hitting you over the head with "wow." Maybe a step to a desktop amp will be able to do that for me, but so far it seems pretty subtle to me (with limited experience) and it is going to take more experience and training for me to appreciate the differences between amps as much as between phones and sources. But...there do seem to be differences.


 

 good observations and I can't agree with you more.
   
  I think people need to listen to a few amp to get a feel for the Icon Mobile.


----------



## xnor

The thing is that such devices should actually improve performance, sound quality.
   
  But most onboard soundcards, DAPs ... *perform better* than the Icon Mobile, hence the OP found it to be worthless.
   
  "tames the IE8 bass" this just confirms the bass roll-off or inability to drive the headphones properly.
   
   
  PS: The usb performance is "poor", with noise levels being "very poor" (RMAA):


----------



## arcticears

Gee a pretty picture, what does it mean.  Posting a graph without proper identification and lables does not provide any information or aid in the discussion.  The first graph posted by xnor shows what?  The point is what?  It looks like the Icon has a missmatch with the Sony, ok.  It shows nothing else.  The second graph shows nothing.  Is it of the Icon, what type of noise is being measured we don't know.  Data is good but it needs to be meaningful.  These two graphs don't mean much as presented.


----------



## xnor

If you'd taken a look at RMAA or any RMAA measurement you'd know.
   
  The first shows the frequency response and bass roll-off.
   
  Please try to explain what a "missmatch with the Sony" is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm quite curious.
  If you compare the green to the white line you see what the Icon Mobile does...
   
  And the second one is, *as I wrote, *noise or to be precise "noise level" when using the Icon Mobile as an usb dac.
  Btw, connected to usb there's also a roll-off at the higher frequency end, down about 4 dB at 15 kHz, heh.
   
   
   
   
  The funny thing is that despite "poor" performance there's so much praise around here. Oh yeah I forgot, the hype is strong.
  If actual performance doesn't matter on a *high fidelity* forum what does?
   
  /rant end, sorry..


----------



## arcticears

My point is that it is normal protocol to provide tests run, test methods, and other facts about the tests when presenting data.  Some of us may know what RMAA is but some may not.  RMAA has many tests or test methods, clairification is important. 
   
  By mismatch I mean that the first graph shows frequency response for the Sony vs the Sony + the Icon Mobile.  The roll off in the bass region is for the pair we do not know if it is due to the Icon or the Sony.  The Icon Mobile may perform fine with other DAP's or it may not, we just do not know based on the graph.  This type of performance could well be an indication of a problem with the Icon Mobile, further tests would be indicated.
   
  The second graph shows nothing.  What type of noise was tested?  A noise level of - 90dB is not very poor. 
  BTW, neither of the graphs presented show a roll-off in the high frequencies for the Icon.
   
  I fully agree that actual performance does matter in a high fidelity forum, too often the hype does run strong.
  I am not saying the Icon Mobile is good or bad, just that the graphs as presented do not show that.


----------



## xnor

Why should the Sony behave drastically differently if you switch from a sound card line-in to the Icon Mobile line in?  Line-in has an impedance of several kOhms, so the Sony isn't loaded at all in either case. Additionally, somebody wrote that the Icon Mobile "tamed the bass" of his IE8s, which just supports what the graph shows, bass roll-off.
  => The Icon will most certainly not behave different with other DAPs.
   
  The second graph shows a very, very bad implementation of an usb dac. For comparison take a look at Sansa Clip noise levels:

   
  And don't forget that the noise level measurement of the Icon Mobile was without a load!
  -90 dB? Not even close! More like -55 dB. It's all noise you see in those graphs.. else RMAA wouldn't rate it "very poor".
   
  The high frequency roll-off, as I wrote, only happens with usb input. I don't have that graph handy, not that it'd be necessary to post it after seeing the other two graphs. Imo.


----------



## roker

graphs ... heh
   
  It's a great amp.  I heard quite a few.  It's clean and powers my D2000s efficiently.  I don't need a graph to tell me that.
   
  pffft


----------



## bdr529

I bought one a couple summers ago because of hype and whatnot (i was new) and thought it sounded good until I actually tried to do a real comparison. It also was an awakening call to how burn in, at least with this was in my head. It was easy to tell it sucked out the bass and I was pretty convinced it was coming back through burn in. Only after not using it for a while and the trying it again did I realize how much it didn't change and how it made things sound worse.


----------



## xnor

@roker: Without measurements we'd still be in the dark ages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not great or clean, but cheap.


----------



## arcticears

Sorry to all, I did not mean to hijack the thread.  @XNOR and I can carry on our discussion elsewhere.  Now, more to the point of the thread -- from personal experience I can say that the Icon Mobile, and the udac, for that matter, does not handle dirty (noisy) power from a usb connection well.  The noise will be passed along to the output and might result in a "noise" test result as shown in the posted graph.  It would be interesting to see the results of a test where a different usb source was used with the same Icon Mobile, it would then be possible to say if the Icon Mobile's handling of the usb signal was "noisy" or was it the result of the source.  I can not say how other portable amps handle dirty usb power but I do not think that the performance of the Icon Mobile in this regards is surprising considering that we are talking about a $100 amp/dac combo that was probably designed to run primarily from its battery and not off of the usb power.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Good point, I have only been using the uDAC or Icon Mobile with a Macbook or Macbook Pro, and not something with a noisy USB port.  I haven't tried them with a noisy USB source ever.
   
  I found the Icon mobile to be a little forward sounding, and good with bass heavy recessed phones like Denon, Ultrasone, IE8 or W3, but not so good with Grados or AD2000 and lacking power with Sennheiser HD600.  I also felt it sounded slightly less bright with USB as source instead of iPod, and I didn't like it as much via my iPod Nano LOD.  I also posted that the uDAC (1 and 2) are better than the Icon Mobile, and still feel that way.  But Icon Mobile didn't suck for $99 either - In my review I put the Icon Mobile on about the level of the iBasso D2 with some phones, better with others, and worse with some.  The D2 had better detail and space, but slightly boosted lower mids/upper bass, and recessed upper mids.  Neither one made it to my top tier of DAC/amps.  In that respect I preferred the sound of the uDAC (original) more than either of those DAC/amps.  I would prefer the iBasso D4 over any of these - it will cost you over 2x as much, however you get a bigger jump in performance and power and features that holds it own vs the big guys.


----------



## arcticears

Thanks for your comments HPA.  I bought the Westone W2's based much on your comments.  I think your were right on with the sq, I rank them the best I have heard.  What is a good amp to use with them, I take it the Icon Mobile would not be it.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





arcticears said:


> Thanks for your comments HPA.  I bought the Westone W2's based much on your comments.  I think your were right on with the sq, I rank them the best I have heard.  What is a good amp to use with them, I take it the Icon Mobile would not be it.


 

 For computer audio only, the uDac 1 or 2 are very good with the W2, as is the DACport.  
   
  For portable, the iBasso T3 and T4 work well with them although the T3 is more detailed and transparent than T4, but still not up to the high level of the D10/D4.  The stock D10 or opamp rolled D4 and P-51, or Pico Slim are better choices than the T3/T4.  I don't recall how the W2 sounded with 3MOVE or Vivid V1, or if I even tried those amps with W2.  
   
  For desktop amps, the HDP was pretty good with them. Nuforce made some changes to the amp based on my experience with the prototype, and it went from "so so" with W2 to great with W2.  The HiFiMan EF2 is good with them, but not as detailed and spacious as the HDP or some portable amps.


----------



## arcticears

Thanks, I have been looking at the D4 or T3.  I have the udac 1 but have not tried it with the W2's.


----------



## Budgie

Geez, so what do you want for 100 bucks? Is it perfect? no. Is it a great little dac/ amp?  Yes!  Sounds better then anything I can get out of my laptop's native sound card. Maybe it's better as a dac and amp then used as an amp only, but it does a great job as a cheap sound card. And for 100 bucks it's way below the price of most audio gear, and if your disappointed then welcome to the wonderful world of Hi Fi audio and sorry about your wallet.


----------



## xnor

For 30 bucks you can get USB interfaces that are a) far less noisy, b) don't have such a steep roll-off ...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





xnor said:


> For 30 bucks you can get USB interfaces that are a) far less noisy, b) don't have such a steep roll-off ...


 

 I would be interested in trying that $30 USB interface myself.  I've tried the Behringer UC202 for that price, and it was a bit worse in noise and roll-off.  This hiss with IEM is so bad that it really can't be used with them.


----------



## arcticears

Well I just got my Icon Mobile back and was trying it out.  Listening to IE7's through the Icon Mobile running usb from a Mac Book G4.  I do not care what is being said, the sound was very, very, good.  No noise, no hiss just good sounds.  The bass was strong and the little extra on the treble was just right.  The overall performance was better than the Mac Book output, I do not consider it "worthless".  The Icon Mobile may not rank very high when compared to some other amps, or dac/amps, but it still has its uses.  And I, for one, have a use for it.


----------



## Budgie

A simple solution - The rolled off bass is due to the surface mount coupling caps used for blocking the DC on the dac output. I opened mine up and soldered in some small Silmic II's and now all the bass is there. I used 47 mfd at 6.3 volts.The actual voltage across the caps is about 1/2 B+ or approx 2.5 volts dc. It.s an easy tweak if you can solder surface mount. Sounds very good also. You can get additional improvement by replacing the three electrolytic power supply caps with better types, also. Size is a consideration for all these caps if you want it to fit back into the same enclosure.
   
  If somebody is actually interested in this tweak, PM me and I will get some pictures.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





budgie said:


> A simple solution - The rolled off bass is due to the surface mount coupling caps used for blocking the DC on the dac output. I opened mine up and soldered in some small Silmic II's and now all the bass is there. I used 47 mfd at 6.3 volts.The actual voltage across the caps is about 1/2 B+ or approx 2.5 volts dc. It.s an easy tweak if you can solder surface mount. Sounds very good also. You can get additional improvement by replacing the three electrolytic power supply caps with better types, also. Size is a consideration for all these caps if you want it to fit back into the same enclosure.
> 
> If somebody is actually interested in this tweak, PM me and I will get some pictures.


 
   
  Pictures are always good.


----------



## Budgie

Damn, my ancient digital camera (Pentax EL-100) is giving me fits.  Anybody have a picture of the Nuforce Icon mobile on the side opposite the battery?


----------



## Budgie

Here is somebody's picture. Hope they don't mind. - http://www.flickr.com/photos/wakanmuri/3185137888/
   
  This picture looks a bit different then mine, but the caps are in the same place.  Top left corner of the picture shows four surface mount caps (small beige colored cubes) just to the left of the Vr II silk screening. My version has  two surface mount resistors between the caps and the caps are oriented differently. Each channel has two surface mount caps in parallel for dc blocking, between the dac output and the amplifier input. The dac left and right outs are one half of the B+ voltage above ground, around 2.5 vdc so the caps can't be replaced with wire jumpers. There is almost no room for caps in the tiny enclosure so chose what you do with that in mind. ( I am in the process of installing the board in a different enclosure, but that means a new volume control and output and USB jacks and a lot more work.)


----------



## Budgie

Don't know if this will work, so here goes -
  https://cid-9c29e9699d81e478.photos.live.com/self.aspx/.MobilePhotos/Icon%20Mobile.jpg
   
   
  (Don't know how to make it appear in the post.)


----------



## dirkpitt45

Upload the picture to tinypic.com, just click on upload and browse to your file. Then it will give you a link to copy/paste into your post. 
   
   
  Anyone with DBA-02s try them on the e7?


----------



## kroem

Anyone had problems with the Icon Mobile and WinXP? (seems) Randomly the sound just "breaks", like the bass just get distorted... and then you have to unplug it, plug it back in...and it works again. Driver problem?


----------

